

Just launched hotstagram.com, getting over 500 ratings a second - hotstagram
http://www.hotstagram.com/

======
iray
Is it me, or is this a very similar site to Mark Zuckerberg's Facemash? I
sense a lack of originality here, at least.

Is there any particular reason why it automatically opens on a female-female
comparison? This will simply skew the numbers of ratings per gender.

Also, when first loading the site, the leaderboard for the females first
registered +885 for the 'hottest' female, and then upon a reload approximately
two seconds later, registered +1,384 for the same female. Also, a few moments
ago I noticed it has dropped back to +885. It doesn't seem plausible this
particular girl gained that many points in less than ten seconds, even if you
are gaining 500 ratings a second as you claim.

Is the best way to spend our time really dwelling on aesthetic differences
between people? The moral implications for this site are huge, and you are
contributing to the intense pressure many feel to reach a specific aesthetic
ideal. Is this really the best way we can spend our time? Surely you can think
of better sites to create than this?

------
hotstagram
Anyone have any fun features they'd like to see? We are gathering a massive
amount of rating data.

~~~
AznHisoka
Do some cool infographics on analytics. Like what type of girls get rated
higher. Do guys prefer blondes.. asians.. whites.. etc.

------
Mediorite
The leaderboard won't change very quickly. Make it easy to see (visually and
numerically) where ANY specific photo ranks and to scroll through those nearby
in the rankings.

~~~
Mediorite
Also, let users bookmark and track a specific photo.

------
dawilster
Should integrate with the face.com API and you might find some funny
corolations between ratings and certain characteristics detected by the API.

